# Advanced Insulation....info?????



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm potentially looking at doing biz. with these folks. Any experience (good or bad?) you could share?????

Thanks much!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nothing with advanced, just ACE insulation, good luck, let us know whether or not to use em!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

i use the shoemakers all the time. just did a open cell for me last week, actually bid another one with him yesterday. great people, family business. and typically less expensive than ace,the icynene guy, and weekend guys doing it. I had them do my personal home as well.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

I had them blow cellulose into our attic. Afterwards, i had somone tell me that costal could have done it much cheaper, but that was when they were running a special that i didn't know about.
Then i had an energy audit, and the inspector told me that advanced is really good and reputable. I think they did a good job.
So, shop around, but i'm happy with them.


----------



## gameon (May 19, 2010)

when u guy's get your insulation done and need some drywall finished "hang,finished,sprayed" give me a call 850-698-4252 mitch smith drywall llc


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*insulation info*

If any of you want to know about your home, and want to learn about insulation, give me a call, I taught Building Science for several years and explaining how insulation should be installed and how to make it do the best job for you, was one of the items that I taught.. i would be glad to help out the members..


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

I used Advanced Insulation to do 2 of my houses. They were good on the price and excellent work, great follow up.. You can not go wrong..


----------

